# Current Eating/Training/Suppliment Routine (All comments welcome)



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi,

I'm currently taking one week off from the gym to enable my body to recover from a minor injury, whilst being off Ive constructed new workout routine etc that I think will allow me to become closer to my goals... All comments welcome..

Height: 5ft 7

Weight: 15 Stone

Age: 20

Training: 4 years

Long term goal: To look like Chris Benoit

Bench: 120 for 6

Deadlift: 160 for 6

Squat: 150 for 6

Eating Routine:

Meal 1: Breakfast 9.00

•	50g Raisins

•	2 Slice whole wheat bread

•	Bowl Of Oatmeal mixed with 200ml milk

•	Extreme Meal Replacement

Meal 2: Mid-Morning 11.45

•	300g Baked Potato with butter

•	Chicken Breast

•	Junk Food

Meal 3: Lunch 1:50

•	3 Scoops Muscle Mass Fuel (600 Calories)

Meal 4: Pre-Workout 4.00

•	300g Baked Potato with butter

•	200g Chicken/Beef/Turkey

•	2 Bananas

Meal 5: Post-Workout 6.30

•	2 Bananas

•	2 Scoops Extreme Build & Recover mixed with 300 ml water

Meal 6: Supper

•	50g Raisins

•	Bowl Of Oatmeal mixed with 200ml milk

•	3 Egg Whites mixed with 3 Whole Eggs

Suppliment Usage:

Extreme Meal Replacement

USN Muscle Mass Fuel

Extreme Build & Recover

1 -Androsterone (Pro-Hormone and anabolic stimulator)

Workout Routine:

The first set for the first exercise for each body part (except abdominals) is a warm-up for that muscle group. Therefore, you will perform two sets for each muscle group to failure.

Train for 5 weeks then take one week off.

Chest & Triceps:

Flat BB Bench: 3X 6-10

Incline DB Press: 2x 6-10

Peck-Deck: 2x 6-10

Triceps Pushdowns: 3x 6-10

Skull Crushers: 2x 6-10

Lying Leg Raises: 2x 15

Crunches: 2x 15

Back & Biceps:

Wide-Grip Pulldowns to the front: 3x 6-10

Close Grip Cable Rows: 2x 6-10

DB Shrugs: 2x 6-10

BB Curls: 3x 6-10

Incline DB Curls: 2x6-10

Deadlifts: 2X 6-10

Legs & Shoulders:

Squats: 2x 10 (warm-up)

Squats: 2x 12-15

Leg Press: 2x 12-15

Seated Leg Curls: 3x 6-10

Calf Raises: 3x 6-10

View attachment benoit_chris.JPG


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Howdee mate.

How come you are doing Skulls after pushdowns? I'm assuming you are bulking - how come you're doing doing dips?

How come you are doing deadlifts last on back day?

How come you are doing DB shrugs with back and not shoulders...? How come on shoulders day there no shoulder work  

Other than that I dont think any part of your routine/diet is bad - all seems well planned to me.


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Howdee mate.
> 
> How come you are doing Skulls after pushdowns? I'm assuming you are bulking - how come you're doing doing dips?
> 
> ...


1. I perform deadlifts last because If I performed the exercise prior to training my biceps I wouldnt be able to train them with maximum intensity.

2. I dont directly train my shoulders becasue they are being placed under enough stress when I perform my back and chest workouts.

3. I perform pushdowns before Skull Crushers becasue it warm-up my triceps prior to the main mass building exercise. There are times when I perform skulls before pushdowns, It just depends..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Fair play - i always prefer to train the bigger muscles first personally


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

> I perform deadlifts last because If I performed the exercise prior to training my biceps I wouldnt be able to train them with maximum intensity


Maybe I'm wrong here, but considering the training plan and diet specified, your aim is to gain high quality lean mass - if this is the case then get your deadlifts done at the beginning of your workout as they are (along with squats) the most important exercises you will do for building good quality muscle; if you're that worried about your mirror-muscles aka biceps then do them another time.

Another point with regard to your legs workout, you may want to consider leg press before squats, this is only advisable if you have a trustworthy training partner or squat in a power cage. It's amazing how quickly your squat will come on if you mix it up a bit.

I hope you;re not offended by the comments above, all in all it looks like a decent program - start a training log so that we can see how you progress.

Good luck

CMinOZ


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ross_lionheart said:


> 2. I dont directly train my shoulders becasue they are being placed under enough stress when I perform my back and chest workouts.


So 'Legs & Shoulders' is just a Leg day then?



ross_lionheart said:


> 3. I perform pushdowns before Skull Crushers becasue it warm-up my triceps prior to the main mass building exercise. There are times when I perform skulls before pushdowns, It just depends..


Triceps will already be warmed up from your bench mate.


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> So 'Legs & Shoulders' is just a Leg day then?
> 
> Triceps will already be warmed up from your bench mate.


My training routine is based on a routine released by a former mr olympia that made HIT methods very popular. He advises one warm-up for the first body part prior to performing the main sets.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ross_lionheart said:


> My training routine is based on a routine released by a former mr olympia that made HIT methods very popular. He advises one warm-up for the first body part prior to performing the main sets.


Hi mate,

So one warm up set on each exercise before your worksets yes? Or one warm up exercise before doing a heavy exercise?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

If what you doing is working then stay with it, i really don't see the point in coming on here and posting a Mr Olympia's routine up and then asking for opinions...

Who are we to dis a Mr Olympia's routine?

Go with what works mate, personally i like the HIT system but cant do it as i train alone and dont feel i can get enough intensity to make it work for me, so i just keep it very simple and basic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> So one warm up set on each exercise before your worksets yes? Or one warm up exercise before doing a heavy exercise?


1 warm up set then one all out heavy set which involves forced reps and negatives and it is a monster set, but need a training partner to get you through it and support the weight and to help with forced and neg reps. Arthur Jones came up with the idea and Dorian used it to.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Aha okay.

Personally I'd do Skullcrushers first before Pushdowns - but mainly cos of the safety aspect 

What I was trying to say was...

If you are doing Pushdowns before SkullCrushers where Pushdowns are being used to warm the muscle then thats unnecessary as your muscles will be already warm from doing Bench and the warmup set on your Skulls...

Do you mean you are using them as a pre-exhaust before going to skulls?


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Do you mean you are using them as a pre-exhaust before going to skulls?


Thats exactly what I meant


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ross_lionheart said:


> Thats exactly what I meant


aha now it makes sense


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> aha now it makes sense


I'd really appreachate if you could show me your workout routine because Ive been using the same routine for around 6 weeks now. I'm currently taking one week off from the gym and within that time Im altering my diet, suppliments and my routine. =)

Just out of interest have you heard anything about a pro-hormone called 1-androsterone?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have a look in my log for my routine matey.

1-AD yup heard quite a few things about it. Normally stacked with 4-AD. I'm no expect though - have a look in the Pro-Hormones section for a few threads.

Do you want people on here to re-do your routine for you..? Or are you happy with the one you have...?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

No offence intended here you've asked for opinions so I'll give you a couple of comments

Deadlifting after biceps is a bad idea you are asking for either bicep tendon damage or a bicep injury.

I'd do something for shoulders, side caps in particular as they are one of the showiest muscles and give shoulders their width. The back and chest work you mention will give them little to no stimulation.

I'd be wary of following a Mr Olyimpa's routine don't forget if indeed he did train like that it is after years of training and his genetics etc would be exceptional. Take a look at one of Ronnie Colemans workout DVD he does loads of partial movements, it works for him at his stage of development but I doubt it would work for 99 out of 100 other bodybuilders. There're some photos of him on here somewhere before he even started bodybuilding his arms look like he's lived in a gym.

What percentage bodyfat do you estimate 5'7" and 15 stone at 20 is quite heavy? You would probably benefit from some low intensity cardio I do at least half an hour a day even when bulking.

You seem to be having a lot of carbs just before bed which is questionable, even when bulking I eat protein biased late in the evening. 100gram of raisins per day is about 80gram of sugar I'd consider junking them and replacing with a lower GI carb source


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Do you want people on here to re-do your routine for you..? Or are you happy with the one you have...?


Well since you dont agree with quite a few things stated in my routine/diet, It would be really helpful if you could correct anything thats wrong.


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Pikey said:


> No offence intended here you've asked for opinions so I'll give you a couple of comments
> 
> Deadlifting after biceps is a bad idea you are asking for either bicep tendon damage or a bicep injury.
> 
> I'd do something for shoulders, side caps in particular as they are one of the showiest muscles and give shoulders their width. The back and chest work you mention will give them little to no stimulation.


Your right, I think from now on I'll deadlift first during my back workout.



Pikey said:


> I'd be wary of following a Mr Olyimpa's routine don't forget if indeed he did train like that it is after years of training and his genetics etc would be exceptional. Take a look at one of Ronnie Colemans workout DVD he does loads of partial movements, it works for him at his stage of development but I doubt it would work for 99 out of 100 other bodybuilders. There're some photos of him on here somewhere before he even started bodybuilding his arms look like he's lived in a gym..


Well the workout routine was created by Mr Yates for intermediate BB's based on his experience with HIT. Ive been following the workout for around 6 weeks and my strength/ size has actually increased. Could you suggest a more productive workout?



Pikey said:


> You seem to be having a lot of carbs just before bed which is questionable, even when bulking I eat protein biased late in the evening. 100gram of raisins per day is about 80gram of sugar I'd consider junking them and replacing with a lower GI carb source


I agree I think that I consume too much fat as well! Could you give me an example of some lower GI carb sources?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ross_lionheart said:


> I agree I think that I consume too much fat as well! Could you give me an example of some lower GI carb sources?


Hallo.

Lower GI carb sources include

Oats

Sweet Potatoes

Wholewheat Pasta

Brown Rice

Wholemeal Bread


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ross_lionheart said:


> Well since you dont agree with quite a few things stated in my routine/diet, It would be really helpful if you could correct anything thats wrong.


Okay I'll have a go - the others should be able to correct anything I miss in the morning.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay based on what you have put here I'll give you a 3 day split. This doesn't mean you have to do it 3x per week, just that the routine is split into 3 sections.

I say that because its not easy to progress on Squats and Deads at the same time. Now I know you are on/were thinking of Pro-Hormones/Pro-Steroids/Actual Steroids which will help with your recovery time.

If you don't like it I won't be offended 



ross_lionheart said:


> Chest & Triceps:
> 
> Flat BB Bench: 3X 6-10
> 
> ...


Chest & Triceps:

Flat BB Bench: Warmup, 3 work sets

Incline DB Press: Short Warmup, 3 worksets

Flat DB Flies: 1 set to failure

Dips: 3-5 sets to failure

Close Grip Incline Bench: 3 sets

Weighted Abs Crunches: 3 sets

Back & Biceps:

Deadlifts: Warm Up (As many sets as required) - 3 to 5 sets of between 3 and 10 reps.

I say that because everyone deadlifts differently - some people like to to 3 sets of 10, I like to work up to the weight I'm going to lift, some people would hit their work set weight and work down. So do whatever you think will work.

Rows (Single Arm/Bent Over/Seated): 3 sets

Chins: 3 sets

DB Shrugs: 2/3sets

DB Curls: 2/3 sets

Legs & Shoulders:

Squats: Warmup (however many sets are required) + either 20 rep squats, or something like 3x10 or as I suggested for deadlifts.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts: Warm Up (light) + 3 sets

Military Press: 3 sets

DB Side Lateral Raises: 3 sets

Calf Raises: 3x 6-10


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lower GI, take a look at this link there's way more info than I could give on here, basically the lower the GI the less of an impact on blood sugar levels in a given time frame, low GI tend to take longer to digest. Which means much less sugar cravings also there's a good explanation of low GI diet.

Carbohydrate Counter - Find Low Carb Diet Foods.

Re the workout what are your aims for the workout cycle - I'm assuming overall quality mass gain? Is three times per week your maximum bandwidth?

Take a look at THS log I put something on there, but as I've met THS and put him through his paces I have a good idea of what is likely to work for him.

See if you like the look of it.

I'm off to bed as I'm craving carbs and you tend not to when asleep&#8230;


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Pikey said:


> Re the workout what are your aims for the workout cycle - I'm assuming overall quality mass gain? Is three times per week your maximum bandwidth?


My goal is to look like Chris Benoit and I currently don't possess enough muscle mass to attain that look so I want to gain as much muscle as possible.

I've been training 3 times per week just now because I feel that it enables my body the right amount of time to recuperate. I've trained 4 times per week before and after a while my strength/size gains either plateau or decline, I also feel that a three day split keeps me more motivated.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ross,

Give this a go I couldn't say it would make you look like the guy I haven't a clue what you look like or what your genetics are etc- it won't but should help you put some mass on - eat as clean as you can and try and stay off alcohol and anything else. For your body to grow it needs to be stimulated and fed and not buggered up with toxins

Everything strict form make sure you squeeze the muscle your training and contract fully. For this approach to work every set needs to be working nothing half hearted ot saved for the next set, if you do that while there isn't that much volume you'll know about it after each workout.

Try and get 30mins low intensity cardio per day, preferably before first meal.

Only follow for 4-5 weeks and then change it

Train Calves every day but leg day. I like to perform a giant set e.g. Standing calf raise, seated and then just off of blocks in one set. Try two giant sets to start. I wouldn't train calves prior to deadlift I've injured myself more than once doing that.

Chest Arms

Warm up

DB Flyes 2 working sets to positive failure at 12-15 reps

Incline DB press 2 working sets to positive failure at 12-15 reps

Pushdowns 2 working sets 12 reps with 5,5,5 matrix, which is 5 partials lower portion of movement, 5 partials upper portion of movement and 5 full

Skull crushers 2 working sets 12-15 reps 1st set 10-12 second at contraction aim for the bar about 15 degrees off vertical, keep strain on the Triceps

Standing DB curls 2 working set aiming for positive failure at 12-15 first set, 10-12 second

DB Hammer curl same set rep pattern.

Back Shoulders

Warm up

Straight arm pulldown 2 sets 12-15 reps

Pull down to front first set aim 12-15 second 10-12

Bent over rows -same set and rep range

Rear lateral raise 2 working sets positive failure 12-15 and 10-8

Side laterals 2 working sets same rep range

Seated DB press same set and rep range

If you want to deadlift do so every other week and drop two of the three other back exercises in that workout. Aim for a good 6-8 reps each set, don't bounce the weight off the floor and lower slowly this will give much better results.

Leg Day

Warm up

Leg extension - 2 working sets try triple drop set on each set aiming for positive failure at each

Squat - Warm up then 3 working sets try 12, 10 6-8 reps go deep no half reps

Leg curls 3 working sets aim 15 - 12 - 8-10

If you like te look of it give it a go if not don't


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Pikey said:


> Ross,
> 
> Give this a go I couldn't say it would make you look like the guy I haven't a clue what you look like or what your genetics are etc- it won't but should help you put some mass on - eat as clean as you can and try and stay off alcohol and anything else. For your body to grow it needs to be stimulated and fed and not buggered up with toxins


Hi!

Thanks for typing all of that out for me I really appreachate your help, its great to know that I can receive support from someone who has as much experience as yourself.

I've posted a small image of myself on the first page alongside a pic of Benoit.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Ross,

I guess he's a WWE wrestler? I would have thought he'll be the size of a house but that sort of look (which I'd say is a reasonably lean bulky look) should be achievable given good diet hard training and some patience. From what I can see on that photo you've quite a bit of mass just need to harden up some.

Give the routine a go, drop the simple sugars, junk and late night carbs. Try eating clean all week and having a cheat day at the weekend. I always grow better eating clean. let me know what you think of the results...

Cheers

Pikey


----------

